# Copied From "Rebaptism" Thread



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 26, 2008)

Great question. I am not sure I can give you an adequate answer. I am not so sure it is different in substance as per the need for a credible confession of faith. Credo Baptism is denounced by the Reformers per their insistence that infant baptism is biblical. We view Covenant Children differently than the Reformers who hold to a view of Covenant Children of the Old Testament.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 30, 2008)

joshua said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Credo Baptism is denounced by the Reformers per their insistence that infant baptism is biblical.
> ...



I think this points out the reason why the term antipaedobaptism is appropriate in many circumstances when discussing positons.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the better term would be anti-infantbaptism. If I am not mistaken paedo also includes children who are older.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jun 30, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I think the better term would be anti-infantbaptism. If I am not mistaken paedo also includes children who are older.



Actually, I think anti-paedobatism is quite appropriate since they would refuse baptism to any covenant child regardless of age based on the faith of their parents.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 30, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better term would be anti-infantbaptism. If I am not mistaken paedo also includes children who are older.
> ...



Okay.... Now I understand what you think on this. And you might even understand what I think.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jun 30, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better term would be anti-infantbaptism. If I am not mistaken paedo also includes children who are older.
> ...



This issue right here is so integral in this discussion isn't it? What, if anything, is a "covenant child?" And how does one's definition of a "covenant child" (or lack thereof) effect one's view of baptism (?)...


----------

